# Too many plants? 26 plants in a 29 gallon?



## FigwitTheFish (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 29 gallon, 30" x 12" x 18" I wonder if there is such a thing as to many plants? I could always keep them trimmed. But Can a person have to many plants in a tank? Here are the plants I ordered.

Ammania gracilis, 
Cabomba Purple, 
Oval Leaf Ludwigia, 
Cryptocoryne balansae, 
Cryptocoryne lucens, 
Cryptocoryne lutea, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii Bronze, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii Green, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii Red, 
Lobelia cardinalis "small form",
Rose Sword,
Echinodorus xingu, 
Pygmy Chain Sword Narrow Leaf,
Red Flame Sword,
Echinodorus "Kleiner Bar", 
Echinodorus 'Tricolor',
Echinodorus martii,
Cardamine lyrata, 
Cryptocoryne albida v. costata Pink, 
Pygmy Chain Sword Broadleaf, 
aponogeton ulvaceus,
Echinodorus 'Ozelot', 
Echinodorus horizontalis, 
Echinodorus horizontalis "Mini"
Potamogeton gayi
Red root floaters


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

yes you can have to many plants and no you can not have to many plants depends on how you think about it. Me personally when i think to many plants, i tend to say to many different variate of plants making the tank look unnatural and just all over the place, but then there is the people who think to many plants as in tank filled from front to back and even then its not to many plants as long as they have the right optimal conditions to survive.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

How much of each type did you order?

If you run out of room to plant them, I'd say you have too many plants. 

Just be wary of shading shorter plants.


----------



## FigwitTheFish (Feb 7, 2015)

I only got one of each, I liked them all and wasn't sure what I wanted, being new to plants. The Ammania gracilis, Cabomba Purple, Oval Leaf Ludwigia, Potamogeton gayi, and Cardamine lyrata are 5 stems per order. I hope I don't run out of room, I really need to learn to think ahead. Hopefully it will all fit, lol. I plan to arrange them by height, and distance them as much as I can so nothing will get shaded much.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Post pictures. 

In my opinion, as long as they don't shade eachother, then you're fine. I love tanks that get fully planted. Post pictures though, i'm curious to see what it looks like


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you will have a little bit of difficulty finding room for everything in the footprint of your 29. Especially as some of those swords grow up, you'll wanna make sure there's some room for everybody else to grow in as well. Anyhow, there's only too much if you cant provide the space/light or nutrients needed. 

But another tank around the house never killed anyone, right?


----------



## FigwitTheFish (Feb 7, 2015)

Well the plants aren't here yet, I just ordered them a few days ago, they are shipping tomorrow, should be here in about 3 days. I think I will have a very crowded plant only tank with maybe a few snails or 5 small fish, lol.... I also have plenty of seachem fertilizers such as root tabs, flourish, trace, iron, potassium and excel. Also have a finnex ray2 and finnex fugeray planted+ for lighting. I could take the crypts and put them in my 10 gallon betta tank, there is plenty of room in there for them, and it has enough lighting.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Starting with a lot of plant mass is better than starting with not enough. Reduces algae growth because your plants are using up all the nutrients. 30" x 12" is a lot of space doubt you'll run out of room.


----------



## FigwitTheFish (Feb 7, 2015)

Its very messy looking, but i thought i would just post some pictures anyway. I don't have a background yet, so i'm using tin foil, lol. I got the plants in the mail earlier today, I ordered mostly back ground and some mid ground plants, I'm hoping it will work out and make a cool looking tank. I think will re arrange the tank, but the plants are in a delicate state right now, they are losing leaves. Hopefully they will be able to adjust. If all survive, I will probably be getting rid of 2 or 3 to make more room. I ran out of room, 6 of the crypt plants went into my betta tank. Iv'e got between 10-15 adult platy fish and about 20 baby platy fish and 10 mystery snails and an unknown amount of bladder snails, iv'e caught like 5.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Doesn't look like too much plants to me. Good luck growing it out!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Your tank looks good right now but if those swords start to grow they could take over the whole tank. I have one 40 breeder that started with one sword and now there are 4 and they have covered the bottom of the tank. If everything grows you will be trimming almost continuous.


----------



## FigwitTheFish (Feb 7, 2015)

yeah i think i will end up getting rid of some stuff, just going to wait a month and see how it goes


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

FigwitTheFish said:


> yeah i think i will end up getting rid of some stuff, just going to wait a month and see how it goes


That would be a good reason for another tank or q/t for your extra plants. But watch out I started with one tank and now have 5 very additive.


----------

